# Pirates of the Caribbean 4 Trailer 2011



## Stevetry (Dec 13, 2010)

yes yes yes yes


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

What else is there to say besides
AT LONG F*CKING LAST!


----------



## Yumi (Dec 14, 2010)

Eeeeh, i thought the other ones were long and dull but i'll give this one a try. Seems to be more exciting...cause Black Beard's in it and ive read of him...yay.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 14, 2010)

Trading Keira Knightly for Penelope Cruz? Bad idea.

This movie isn't going to be the same as the first trilogy. I just don't care anymore. The magic has passed. The cow has been milked. Johnny Derp doesn't look like he cares anymore.


----------



## nando (Dec 14, 2010)

i don't remember if i saw the 3rd one or not.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 14, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Trading Keira Knightly for Penelope Cruz? Bad idea.
> 
> This movie isn't going to be the same as the first trilogy. I just don't care anymore. The magic has passed. The cow has been milked. Johnny Derp doesn't look like he cares anymore.




she was what ruin the movies  this new on seen to go back to to the formula that made the first one GOOD


----------



## Maverick_z (Dec 14, 2010)

very interesting to say the least


----------



## Depravo (Dec 14, 2010)

Fucking hell! It's Lovejoy!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which was Kiera Knightly.

Anyways, Pirates 2 and 3 sucked. Hopefully this will be good. Missing the sexiness of Kiera though. Glad to see Johnny is coming back, and love that pirates theme.

On a sidenote, in an interview a while back, Johnny said that as long as they keep making Pirate movies, he'll keep playing Jack because his kids love it.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2010)

And here I was thinking that the 3rd one was the last one. WHAT THE FUCK YES!!


----------



## antwill (Dec 14, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking that the 3rd one was the last one. WHAT THE FUCK YES!!


They have another trilogy planned. Think of it as Star Wars, but entertaining this time?


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well im excited! I dont expect most tempers to give a shit though. I can already tell but some stupid comments in here:



			
				ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Which was Kiera Knightly.
> 
> Anyways, Pirates 2 and 3 sucked. Hopefully this will be good. Missing the sexiness of Kiera though. Glad to see Johnny is coming back, and love that pirates theme.


okay I can understand if you didnt like the sequels but your stupid if you think the first movie was good because of keira knightley. She was a great addition but no where close to making the movie. That was all Johnny and guess who the movie focues on? yup.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> okay I can understand if you didnt like the sequels but your stupid if you think the first movie was good because of keira knightley. She was a great addition but no where close to making the movie. That was all Johnny and guess who the movie focues on? yup.
> 
> Oh I won't deny that she sort of made them suck with her acting, but... her being eye candy, rawr. I can't see anybody being sexier than her in the Pirates movies.
> 
> QUOTEAnd here I was thinking that the 3rd one was the last one. WHAT THE FUCK YES!!


 It was. No idea why they're bringing it back. Probably to make it leave on a good note and not that atrocity that was the third movie...


----------



## antwill (Dec 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> *No idea why they're bringing it back.* Probably to make it leave on a good note and not that atrocity that was the third movie...


----------



## Narayan (Dec 14, 2010)

trailer looks good, and i'm a fan of johnny depp and captain jack sparrow


----------



## Daizu (Dec 14, 2010)

Why why why why?

The first Pirates of the Carribean was fantastic and it could of stopped there. When I heard they were making a sequel, I wasn't too excited. I saw it, wasn't too impressed. From the ending of the second, I knew there would be a third. And I figured the series would stop there at a trilogy. But here they go, milking the series for all it's worth. It doesn't even have the same director as the first three movies. Gah, people are running out of ideas. Can't they let a finished series die?


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 14, 2010)

FINALLY!! I've been waiting for this for a long time. I loved the first three movies.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 15, 2010)

The third ended it perfectly WTF IS THIS?!?!??!


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 15, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> The third ended it perfectly WTF IS THIS?!?!??!
> [/quotedint you seen that in the end of that movies he was talking abut other ways to be immortal


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 15, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but I mean the green flash was like the greatest thing I ever could've expected and then Wills son.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 15, 2010)

that was 10 year in the future  good thing they are not in this


----------



## Satangel (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope it fails hard actually at the box office, series should have ended after the third movie (which was also very boring IMHO)


----------



## antwill (Dec 15, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I hope it fails hard actually at the box office, series should have ended after the third movie (which was also very boring IMHO)


And why does it bother you so much that you hope it fails? Who is forcing you to watch it?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 15, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, it should have ended with the first trilogy, simple as that. The fact that some of the stars of the first trilogy dropped this film also proves that.
I hope they don't make profit of it, so we won't see another PotC after this one.


----------



## antwill (Dec 15, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you think that way, doesn't mean everyone else does. Why not just accept that they are making movies and let others enjoy them? You don't need to buy/watch or even hear about them if you don't want to.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 15, 2010)

The new movie, uh whats it about?
Jack got the scroll, finds a new crew?, met beard guy? Anything else?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2010)

The trailer is missing something.... , but yea!

I think we need another sinbad


----------



## Satangel (Dec 15, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging on the opinions of the people here, not a lot of people want this film to happen. 
And I didn't want to watch this trailer, but already yesterday I was just watching TV and the trailer popped up. Very annoying if you ask me, they are already hyping it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> The third ended it perfectly WTF IS THIS?!?!??!
> No it didn't. The third ruined everything the first built. Second wasn't as good as the first, but it was milestones better than the third.
> 
> 
> ...



If it's better then the second and third, I hope we do see other movies. There's no reason why we shouldn't. Also, I'm glad that Will and Elizabeth aren't in these films, after the first, they seriously ruined the other films. The only thing Kiera had going for her was her looks.


----------



## Theraima (Dec 15, 2010)

Im going to probably watch this, even if Disney is involved in it.. That also means that no more so badass Jack.


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 15, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Im going to probably watch this, even if Disney is involved in it.. That also means that no more so badass Jack.


Disney was involved with it since the first movie.


----------

